# A question about Double chins



## Sandie_Zitkus (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ladies* - Do you like your double chin - if you have one?

*Men * - Do you like a double chin on a large lady?


As for me - I always hated mine - until hubby told me how much he loved it. He has helped me come to terms with acceptance of myslef - including my double chin.

But there are days when I still don't like it. And on those days I just ask hubby to tell me how much he loves it - and I feel so much better. 

Sandie Z


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 1, 2005)

I don't LOVE it, but I don't hate it either. I'd prefer if it were a bit less, but it's not something I think about all that often... you know?

Sometimes I get a picture where I have my chin really tucked, and then I think "oh MY!!" - hate those shots. I don't care if it just looks like "me" though.


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 1, 2005)

Love 'em, always have! And this is my first post here.


----------



## fatlane (Oct 1, 2005)

The additional chin is beautiful. It usually means the rest of the woman is fat, as well. 

Aesthetically, it is appealing to view. I love bulges of all kinds on women, wherever the fat collects and causes the skin to take a detour around the fleshy deposits. The dimples above the elbows, the pudge of the upper arm that misbehaves inside the sleeve, the roll at the top of the thigh, all these, like the double chin, are perks of beauty on a fat woman's body.

And look on the bright side: would you rather have a double chin or a double shin? Because double shins would really freak me out...


----------



## HeatherBBW (Oct 1, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> *Ladies* - Do you like your double chin - if you have one?
> 
> *Men * - Do you like a double chin on a large lady?
> 
> ...



I have a big double chin that has grown as I have grown over the last 10 years. Getting older makes it more prominent as well. I don't mind it, but I get lots of compliments on it. I don't hate it, but its not my favorite part of me. I much prefer my tummy


----------



## fatlane (Oct 1, 2005)

Oh yeah, no question about it. The belly's always better to ogle than the chin. But if you're standing behind a brick wall that comes up to your neck, well... that chin may be all we have to go on!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Oct 1, 2005)

As a life-long FA (since the age of ten), I have always liked double chins on girls, and later women. And I LOVE Sandie's.

It's nice to look at, and even nicer to kiss.....


----------



## fatterisbetter (Oct 1, 2005)

Double chins are cool!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Oct 1, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> *Ladies* - Do you like your double chin - if you have one?
> 
> *Men * - Do you like a double chin on a large lady?
> 
> ...



I dislike mine very much!
I try my best to hide it in my pic's.............Mine is too much is just isn't a little double chin noooooooooooooo Lucky me huh


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Oct 1, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> I don't LOVE it, but I don't hate it either. I'd prefer if it were a bit less, but it's not something I think about all that often... you know?
> 
> Sometimes I get a picture where I have my chin really tucked, and then I think "oh MY!!" - hate those shots. I don't care if it just looks like "me" though.



omg I never noticed! you face look's so thin to me..........your so pretty I guess I never noticed.


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

I don't really like mine... I'm more a fan of the "normal" face shape, though I think a little one is cute.


----------



## zynth (Oct 1, 2005)

Theres so many other great parts to BBW's bodies then the double chin that i never really thought about it. To be honest i don't really mind ladies with double chins, but i wouldn't turn down women without them either.

Think i'm gonna sit right in the middle of this disscussion


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 1, 2005)

Not crazy about it but I don't spend days and nights wallowing in angst about my chin either. It's there so be it.


----------



## wtchmel (Oct 1, 2005)

Sometimes I struggle with the double chin. As I've gotten bigger, mine has gotten more pronounced, and being a pear shape, it hasn't been as doubly as it is now. I agree with the person who said age has something to do with it as well. But, hey, ya just have to deal with it, and some things are so much worse, then a double chin.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm not very fond of mine but when you weigh 550lbs double/triple chins go with the territory.


----------



## Emma (Oct 1, 2005)

I think yours looks great Cindy. It really suits you.


----------



## eljay (Oct 1, 2005)

In short - sometimes! I never used to like double chins, but I have since seen some very nice looking lass's with a double chin


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 1, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> B]Men [/B] - Do you like a double chin on a large lady?



I've noticed that most fat women hate their double chin(s), or at least do not consider it one of their better features. I think that may be because a double chin can REALLY change one's appearance. A woman may gain a lot of weight but still pretty much feel like herself. But when her face changes drastically, that can be shocking to some, which is quite understandable. It's also interesting to note that there is a group of men who are thrilled with women who are fat or very fat but retained their "thin" face. Maybe it is the contrast, but it again shows that a fat face changes appearances more than anything. Examples of two divas that displayed that syndrome: Brie and Kelligrrl. 

As for whether I like it or not, I generally do. I think a double chin simply makes most women's faces sexier and more appealing. A growing double chin also shows that a woman has gotten bigger, which I always view as a positive development.


----------



## jamie (Oct 1, 2005)

I guess I am going along with the crowd. I have started noticing mine more as I age. I don't lose sleep, but I do think about it from time to time, especially when I am tired and have the dark circles too. I end up looking just like my mother.


----------



## rainyday (Oct 2, 2005)

I never notice mine until I see a picture of me that was taken head on or--yikes--from below. Then it's kind of a shock. I don't know how I do it, but when I look at myself in a mirror I manage never to see my double chin somehow, so I forget I have it until I'm faced with photographic proof.


----------



## Nate Bouchard (Oct 2, 2005)

I love 'em... more to nibble on


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Oct 2, 2005)

CurvyEm said:


> I think yours looks great Cindy. It really suits you.



Thanks Curvy!


----------



## Zoom (Oct 2, 2005)

Anyone who replies they like big bellies more than double chins is like saying you like chocolate cake more than thousand island salad dressing.

Me, I like double chins, but only if the face also comes with really thick-looking cheeks to make the face have that "buried under flab" look.


----------



## Moonchild (Oct 2, 2005)

To be totally honest, I'm not a huge fan of double chins in general, but they don't make or break a person's appearance. A lot depends on the specific person's face, as far as my opinion goes it's one of those generalizations that shouldn't really be made. And I think that the bigger someone is otherwise, the better a double chin looks.


----------



## Phalloidium (Oct 23, 2005)

I love them, as long as they are in proportion. A huge second chin on a relatively small girl doesn't look the best, but if she's quite large, yeah, it's hot.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Oct 23, 2005)

double chin, definite turn on for me.


----------



## Jes (Oct 23, 2005)

rainyday said:


> I never notice mine until I see a picture of me that was taken head on or--yikes--from below. Then it's kind of a shock. I don't know how I do it, but when I look at myself in a mirror I manage never to see my double chin somehow, so I forget I have it until I'm faced with photographic proof.




Ab-so-lute-ly. I don't mind my face in the mirror but good god I hate it in photos. You know how on the back of the envelope you can mark 'matte' or 'double prints' or whatever? Well I must mistakenly mark 'retouch by Satan' because every single photo of me comes back looking, to me, horrible. So disappointing. Even my mother agrees that I'm totally unphotogenic (and not in that mean 'you're fat and ugly!' way. She just agrees I do not photograph well), and when your Mom thinks that, you KNOW it's true! I feel your pain.


----------



## NFA (Oct 23, 2005)

In BBWs, absolutely I like it. I may not have a "thing" for double chins, but they are perfectly cute and I don't see anything wrong with them.

In myself, I'm working on it. Like others, I'm just fine with myself in the mirror but cringe at photos. But I'm working to desensitize myself to that and I'm seeing some progress. I'm not going to let it bother me and I'm confident that I can get to a point where it generally doesn't. Not overnight, but I think it'll happen. Its part of me like everything else.


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 23, 2005)

I'm not crazy about mine, either, and it does show up more often in pictures. I hate my driver's license and college ID photos. But I have one of those faces...well, here's an example.

When I go home to help on the farm, and I wear a large white scarf over my head, tied in the back, I swear I look like I am an Eastern European immigrant woman "just stepping off the boat." 

Otherwise I don't see it too much, unless I'm trying to get ready for a job interview or something. Then it really seems to become more prominent. I find if I make sure to hold my head high, it does lessen it somewhat. But with the photos mentioned above, they don't let you do that. It's "Look straight into the camera."


----------



## Carrie (Oct 23, 2005)

I used to dislike my double-chin, until somebody recently described it as "insouciant". That completely changed my perception of it. 

Now I think my insouciant double-chin is cute as hell.


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 23, 2005)

Single, double, tripple, or more...it's the lady that makes them beautiful, not the other way around.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 23, 2005)

I have a perfect example of the chin issues and change. I had lost a role of film from way back in the year I was 23. A time in which I still had my first round of fat (before any dieting) I call that my baby fat days. I looked extremely well, doubled chinned, fat cheeked, Just rounded face period. Maybe from the extremely short hair, the fact it was red, or maybe just because I was somewhere over 600lbs at 23... 

Then I lost weight. Lost a lot of weight, boom to 400. WOW I had a face again. IT was a magical thing. I didn't have to put something up to my neck to take a picture any more. However what happend to the cuteness of (the cubby face)?? I keep thinking that... 

Now back up to 600lbs. I am in the happy medium of life. I do have the double, but it isn't the face of 23 either. I am happy to look in the mirror. 

AND because of late I have been told any number of things from (stuck up, to I am ashamed of my self) Which I am neither.. Here is a picture for good measure...


----------



## Carrie (Oct 23, 2005)

You're a beautiful girl, Evie.


----------



## moonvine (Oct 23, 2005)

I really don't notice it.


----------



## pinuptami (Oct 23, 2005)

Mine is okay, I suppose. My guy loves it, so that makes me fond of it.


----------



## ssbbwlover2 (Oct 23, 2005)

Great Picture Evie. You look gorgeous.


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 23, 2005)

Evie, you're very pretty and I would never guess you weigh 600 lbs.


----------



## Les Toil (Oct 23, 2005)

To me, a BBW who DOESN'T have a double chin looks weird. It's like what someone here said, a thin girl with a double chin looks kind of strange. Maybe that's why I didn't understand the fascination with Kellygirl. She was a SSBBW that had NO fat on her face or neck. It was like they plopped a thin woman's head on a big plush body.


----------



## loveembig (Oct 23, 2005)

Les Toil said:


> To me, a BBW who DOESN'T have a double chin looks weird. It's like what someone here said, a thin girl with a double chin looks kind of strange. Maybe that's why I didn't understand the fascination with Kellygirl. She was a SSBBW that had NO fat on her face or neck. It was like they plopped a thin woman's head on a big plush body.




Exactly. Double chins just come with the territory. A nice double chin just adds to the appeal of the fuller figured women's rounder, fuller face. Lets face it, most FAs like larger women for their extra curves and softness, a double chin tends to enhance that perception.


----------



## seavixen (Oct 23, 2005)

rainyday said:


> I never notice mine until I see a picture of me that was taken head on or--yikes--from below. Then it's kind of a shock. I don't know how I do it, but when I look at myself in a mirror I manage never to see my double chin somehow, so I forget I have it until I'm faced with photographic proof.



I know exactly what you mean! I don't notice mine very often when I'm looking in the mirror, but in pictures, there it is. Eek!

I always had a relatively thin face compared to my body, but in recent years my chin has really started to pudge up. It irritates me sometimes... I don't think I have the sort of face that looks right with an extra chin... but it's not something that gnaws at the edge of my brain all the time 

I think a lot of women look great with double chins; it's a matter of face shape or jaw line or something - I just don't really like it with my big, strong, Jay Leno-y chin.


----------



## LurkingBBW (Oct 23, 2005)

:eat1: Like most of the women have said, I rarely notice it in the mirror but, it is apparent in most photos. But, I do like my fat body. I'm glad to see that most of the FA's on this forum seem to like them. But, when you like to eat as much as I do it usually comes with the territory.


----------



## Phalloidium (Oct 23, 2005)

The reason why double chins show up stronger in photos is because of the flash -- a flash is designed to bring out details in the shadows by increase contrast between the dark and light areas -- this also has the effect of making any facial feature stronger.


----------



## BBW Betty (Oct 23, 2005)

You know, as I look at these photos (most recently yours, Evie--and you are beautiful--you don't look much past 23 IMO), it seems to me that fat women look younger for longer.  Does the padding keep the skin filled out so wrinkles don't form? 

I've noticed that as we get older, my younger sister and I look more alike, but she is also starting to look older.  She may be younger and always thinner with more boyfriend, etc. But I am sure I laugh more. She also always wore make-up, which I hardly ever do. I think this is part of it, too. Any thoughts?


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 23, 2005)

Double chins are one of those things which I rarely even notice on other people but am hypersensitive of on myself.

I used to have an exceptionally prominent double chin, and it was my absolute least favorite feature. To the point where my stomach sinks when I see photos of myself from that point in my life. Now, it's not as bad, and I'm able to be more accepting of it (but after seeing some photos which highlight it, I still want to run straight to the cosmetic surgeon's office.) 

Tracy


----------



## Phalloidium (Oct 23, 2005)

Tracyarts said:


> Double chins are one of those things which I rarely even notice on other people but am hypersensitive of on myself.
> 
> I used to have an exceptionally prominent double chin, and it was my absolute least favorite feature. To the point where my stomach sinks when I see photos of myself from that point in my life. Now, it's not as bad, and I'm able to be more accepting of it (but after seeing some photos which highlight it, I still want to run straight to the cosmetic surgeon's office.)
> 
> Tracy



I think yours suits you well. It brings a sexy, feminine fullness to your face. Complementary is a much more appropriate word than prominent.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't think mine is so bad...I don't think it is overly large or disproportionate, so it doesn't bother me. In fact I don't have any body parts that bother me. But I do have a big scar on my knee (from surgery after tendon rupture) that I dislike, and a scar on my wrist (surgery after broken) that I dislike.

I guess there is always something we would like to improve.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 23, 2005)

BBW Betty said:


> You know, as I look at these photos (most recently yours, Evie--and you are beautiful--you don't look much past 23 IMO), it seems to me that fat women look younger for longer.  Does the padding keep the skin filled out so wrinkles don't form?
> 
> I've noticed that as we get older, my younger sister and I look more alike, but she is also starting to look older.  She may be younger and always thinner with more boyfriend, etc. But I am sure I laugh more. She also always wore make-up, which I hardly ever do. I think this is part of it, too. Any thoughts?




It's a fact, the fat in our skin keeps wrinkles and sunken areas from appearing (not forever!) and keep us looking younger longer.


----------



## Elfcat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Men * - Do you like a double chin on a large lady?

I've always liked chinny-chin-chins. They're cute, and when on a tall girl, fun to chew on.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Oct 23, 2005)

Well I cant say I am a real fan of mine...but I cant say I hate it. 
This is my first post on here also......
Stacey


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Oct 24, 2005)

i have always hated my double chin and have always tried my hardest in photos to hide it... haha the funny thing is that the best photos come when I am NOT thinking about it ... generally speaking that is. I agree with what others have said- i am most definitely hyper-sensitive when it comes to my double chin.... don't generally notice it on other people.


----------



## Caretaker 4 Ultrasize (Oct 24, 2005)

Yup - Double and triple chins rock! They are very feminine, very sensual. Just another wonderful aspect of a large woman to relish and enjoy - for both.


----------



## Tad (Oct 24, 2005)

I like 'em. In fact, I like them enough that I actually wrote a small piece in praise them, which should be on my web page still (not in the stories or opinion pieces section, but the other section, whose name I forget just now--the trifles and poems and other fluffy bits).

-Ed


----------



## MissToodles (Oct 24, 2005)

I just finished _I'm not the new me_ by Wendy Mclure. Anyway, I'm paraphrasing but she is placing an online personal ad. Her friend comments about the photo saying "nice fat girl tuck." That's sort of when you pose and lean forward to rid yourself of any double chin. I'm sure we're all guilty of it


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Oct 24, 2005)

Jes said:


> Ab-so-lute-ly. I don't mind my face in the mirror but good god I hate it in photos. You know how on the back of the envelope you can mark 'matte' or 'double prints' or whatever? Well I must mistakenly mark 'retouch by Satan' because every single photo of me comes back looking, to me, horrible. So disappointing. Even my mother agrees that I'm totally unphotogenic (and not in that mean 'you're fat and ugly!' way. She just agrees I do not photograph well), and when your Mom thinks that, you KNOW it's true! I feel your pain.



Well from the photos, I seen of you on this board, you look great.


----------



## Jes (Oct 24, 2005)

EtobicokeFA said:


> Well from the photos, I seen of you on this board, you look great.



awww. well that is actually a very nice thing to say and I thank you for it. 

The thing about photos is that they take a 3-d image and flatten it out. Hence the disconnect that often happens when we look at an image of ourselves and compare it to the face in the mirror. And the shadow/flash point doesn't help, as someone else said.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Oct 24, 2005)

> Evie, you're very pretty and I would never guess you weigh 600 lbs.



 MissT,I suppose being 6feet tall helps me alot. Plus your not seeing the bottom half..Maybe I can get a recent picture of the hole me.Still like I said the tallness has some good features. Thank you for your kind comments.




> You know, as I look at these photos (most recently yours, Evie--and you are beautiful--you don't look much past 23 IMO), it seems to me that fat women look younger for longer. Does the padding keep the skin filled out so wrinkles don't form?
> 
> I've noticed that as we get older, my younger sister and I look more alike, but she is also starting to look older. She may be younger and always thinner with more boyfriend, etc. But I am sure I laugh more. She also always wore make-up, which I hardly ever do. I think this is part of it, too. Any thoughts?




BBW Betty, Thank you for the wonderful comments about me. LOL, Funny you think I look young and as I looked in the mirror the other day I go (gosh your looking your age) I am 27.. This is one of the few pictures you'll see me in with makeup. I rarely ware makeup. I just don't have much of a use for it. In fact I probably wore more make up when I was in junior high than I ever have in my adult life. As far as ageing goes. I know my mother before she Lost a large amount of weight you could have never guessed she was even in her late 40'ies. NOW she looks ever bit the 56 she is. That is how big a driffrence weight loss can make.Maybe it is just the fact we are happier when we are full?There fore we don't age..LOL:eat2:


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Oct 24, 2005)

Yeah, Im a connoisseur of round faces and double-chins, even incipient double-chins for the promise they make. Remember a scene in a Bergman film (_Fanny And Alexander_, I think) where Liv Ullman was being berated by a lover who was pointing out the small amount of fleshiness that had appeared on her chin and neck  as a symbol of her selfishly voluptuary nature. Dont think Liv ever looked sexier to me than she did in that scene . . .


----------



## Bluestreak (Oct 24, 2005)

Wilson-

Now I gotta rent _F&A_-I have not seen that movie in at least 20 years. But are you sure it's Liv and F&A you are thinking about? I don't think she is in that movie..

Nonetheless, the point is well taken. I like double chins. I like triple chins, if such a beautiful physical feature actually exists outside of FA's fantasies. The heavy round fullness below a women's chin is a signpost to the delightful curves below.

Everyone seems to have an issue with some part of their body. I'm just a little sad that fat women seem so often to dislike this one very sexy and attractive part of their bodies..

That being said, his FA is delighted by the whole women, and every part of a women is animated and illuminated by whats inside.

Bluestreak


----------



## fatgirl33 (Oct 24, 2005)

I love double chins and pudgy cheeks, they're some of my favorite parts of people getting fat! That, and plump upper arms... but that's another thread, I think.


----------



## Tofu Fisherman (Oct 24, 2005)

Add me to the list of those who appreciate a rounded chin. It's always pretty obvious when women are hiding them in pictures. Such a shame.


----------



## Tarella (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

What an interesting post. Years ago I would never have considered having a double chin as a positive experience but recently that has changed a little.  I have found that with caressing attention from the special guy in my life and his positive words I have come to enjoy the softness of my slow to show double chin. We joke and say its the expensive stuff because for me, it has taken a long time for any weight change to show here. We call it the 'expensive stuff' because it takes a lot of calories to show up and its the more prized naughty change that shows. In public, I am not quite sure how I feel about a double chin or a triple chin for that matter. I do know though that without a doubt it feels wonderful to be touched and kissed there as well its a great spot for a naughty sexual position    If you know what I mean. To me its a sign of ripeness or bodaciousness.

Tara


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 3, 2005)

I can go both ways regarding double chins. 



Les Toil said:


> Maybe that's why I didn't understand the fascination with Kellygirl. She was a SSBBW that had NO fat on her face or neck. It was like they plopped a thin woman's head on a big plush body.



That's actually part of the appeal for me. I love the contrast. It's almost like she's a thin woman in a fatsuit or something. I can't explain it, I just love it.

Conversely, I love the double chin. It's such a corner stone in the...idea...of fat. It's such a symbol to me. I don't know, I find them extremely sexy and don't see how any of you beautiful women could have negative feelings towards them.


----------

